# 90 truck will not start!!!



## d350 (Aug 24, 2006)

need help!!!! battery ok starter ok;wired around clutch; replaced switch , relays atop the fuse box,replaced fuse links(wires);new battery terminals,i am out of ideas;and the damn thing still wont start. it has been a very good vehicle and i would hate to shoot it need tips,heard this happens alot.


----------

